# Kata history



## Cirdan (Feb 5, 2006)

As a wado practicioner I am still learning to do the Pinan kata. However I have taken an interest in their orign and history of the more complex ones tough I am not doing them yet.
I had hoped the people here could shed some light on the following kata for me: Tensho, Sanchin, Ji`in.

Who created them? What does the name mean? What is the main characteristics of the kata? What schools besides wado practice them today?

Thank you


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 5, 2006)

Cirdan said:
			
		

> for me: Tensho, Sanchin, Ji`in.
> 
> Who created them? What does the name mean? What is the main characteristics of the kata? What schools besides wado practice them today?
> 
> Thank you


 
This was taken from the "Pinnacle of Karate" by Robert A. Trias.  There are probably going to be some folks who will want to argue about this explanation, and I welcome civil discussions on it, since I would certainly like to hear other people's thoughts on these meanings.  


The origin of kata San-chin can be traced to the ancient Chinese, and possibly to Bodhidharma.

San-chin has many meanings to it, but the most common one seems to refer to the three conflicts (Birth, Life, Death).  There are many other meanings, but all of them revolve around the number three.  

Three Minds
Three Forces
Three Jewels
Three Breath Levels
Three Natures
Three Senses
Three Kiais
Three Methods
Three Ways
Three Forms

These explanations can also be carried over to the other kata in the series (San-mitsu, San-sei).  


Ten-sho is a bit more vague.  The meaning is often described as "motion of hands," but since "ten" refers to the sky / heavens, that has also been integrated into the meaning.  This also applies to the other kata in the series (Ten-dai, Ten-Chi).


----------



## arnisador (Feb 6, 2006)

You can find a little on Sanchin and Tensho at Martialpedia.com. In particular, Sanchin is from Saam Jin (various transliterations), and Tensho may be from Rokkishu.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Feb 6, 2006)

Tensho - &#36578;&#25484;&#12288;literally means "rotating palms". the first kanji is different than the one for "heaven".
ive also heard it called "changing hands".
it's a soft circular kata and the movements kind of resemble the ones that daniel-san is taught in "the karate kid".
looks simple enough.....but in reality, it's a great kata with lots happening beneath the surface.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 6, 2006)

Tensho was one of my favorites when I did Goju (many years ago). I really liked it.


----------



## West_Virginia_judoka (Feb 6, 2006)

Sanchin means three conflicts. It source seems to be the Fujian province Chinese martial art style called Five Ancestor Fist. This form is found in this style predating Naha-te/Goju-ryu. Miyagi and his teacher both studyed martial arts in Fujian province prior to teaching in Okinawa. 

Tensho means rotating palms. It was created and named by Miyagi Chojun. 

Jiin means temple grounds. According to Funakoshi Gichin in Shoto (1914) "Okinawa no Bugi Karate ni Tsuite 1-3." Ryukyu Shinpo, January 17-19, 1914, a shipwrecked individual from Fuzhou taught Yamasato of Tomari village the Jiin routine. 

Dave Wolfe


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Feb 7, 2006)

Cirdan said:
			
		

> As a wado practicioner I am still learning to do the Pinan kata. However I have taken an interest in their orign and history of the more complex ones tough I am not doing them yet.
> I had hoped the people here could shed some light on the following kata for me: Tensho, Sanchin, Ji`in.
> 
> Who created them? What does the name mean? What is the main characteristics of the kata? What schools besides wado practice them today?
> ...


 
Tensho was created by GM. Miyagi Chojun, Goju-ryu founder. His friend GM. Mabuni who created Shito-ryu also included this Kata in his syllabus. Sanchin is very old Chinese Kata, it is also practiced here amongst the Kuntao practitioner in Indonesia.

Ji'in is very old Tomari-te Kata, it is from the same series with Jion and Jitte and Wanshu and Bassai which also appears in Wado-ryu. The clue is in the opening posture (fist in hand). They are practiced also in Shito-ryu and Shotokan.

Tensho means rotating hands. Sanchin means three battles (trying to unite mind body and breath). 

I never practiced Ji'in so I know nothing about this. I only practiced Wado and Goju.


----------



## Cirdan (Feb 8, 2006)

To all posters: thank you for your input :asian:


----------



## TimoS (Feb 8, 2006)

Cirdan said:
			
		

> I had hoped the people here could shed some light on the following kata for me: Tensho, Sanchin, Ji`in.
> 
> Who created them? What does the name mean? What is the main characteristics of the kata? What schools besides wado practice them today?



Wado does Sanchin ? You sure about that ? I always thought it is a kata practised in "Naha-te" schools and Wado isn't one of them.

As for what do the kata names mean, that's always a bit difficult, especially since many of the kata haven't had their names written until lately


----------



## Cirdan (Feb 8, 2006)

Sanchin is taught at our wado club and is part of the 1.dan curriculum, but this might have been added recently. I am not sure if it is practiced in wado-ryu anywhere else, but I know other clubs have added elements from tai chi like we have.
We trace our line trough Takamizawa so it is possible he added this kata when he split from the other wado organizations in England, but this is pure speculation on my part.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Feb 8, 2006)

The Wado standard Katas that has been agreed upon by all Wado factions (JKF-WK, WRR, WIKF) are kihon gata, the 5 pinans, kushanku, naihanchi, seishan, chinto, bassai, rohai, niseishi, wanshu, jitte and jion.JKF-WK has Suparimpei and Unsu.Sanchin and Tensho wasn't part of any official "big three" Wado factions. I myself practice it because I was former Goju.


----------

